# Spanish Tortilla - Tortilla Espanola



## mish (Jul 8, 2006)

It's been so hot lately, I was looking for a nice light dish... and this fit the bill. I added parsley, parmesan and black pepper. Not exactly a Spanish dish anymore, but was very good with a green salad, tomatoes, olives, garlic bread, and wine.

It's different from a Mexican tortilla, in that it's more of a potato (egg & onion) 'cake' about an inch thick. Read that it can also be served as tapas when cut into little pieces.

Here are some links and good reads about the spanish tortilla:

http://www.taunton.com/finecooking/pages/c00146.asp

http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=5179976

http://www.taunton.com/finecooking/pages/c00146_rec01.asp


----------



## mish (Jul 11, 2006)

Mods, perhaps I should have posted this in the Ethnic section. Whadda ya think?  Hope folks will give this simple dish a try.  The only slightly tricky trick is, flipping the 'cake' over on a plate.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 16, 2006)

_Mish,_
_I've had Cade staying here most of the week and got to looking for a little something different to make for breakfast today..Well, I found this recipe you posted and Cade, dh and I had a yummy breakfast. Sice the kids is so picky I was afraid he migh not want to try it, but he agreed to a bite, then sat himself down to a good sized slice and ate it all!!! Thanks I now have something other than dollar pancakes or french toast to fix for him and us _
_kadesma_


----------



## mish (Jul 16, 2006)

kadesma said:
			
		

> _Mish,_
> _I've had Cade staying here most of the week and got to looking for a little something different to make for breakfast today..Well, I found this recipe you posted and Cade, dh and I had a yummy breakfast. Sice the kids is so picky I was afraid he migh not want to try it, but he agreed to a bite, then sat himself down to a good sized slice and ate it all!!! Thanks I now have something other than dollar pancakes or french toast to fix for him and us _
> _kadesma_


 
Thanks, kads.  I was getting a little tired of the BF's Mickey Mouse pancakes.  I liked this one cause it's sort of like a frittata, but less eggy, and would make nice little bites as a party appy.  (I love potatoes and onions, yum.)  So glad you & yours enjoyed.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Jul 18, 2006)

Spanish omelette is, indeed, a wonderful tapas recipe.
I use a large plate to turn the omelette - not easy though, is it?
There's an interesting Catalan version which uses courgettes ( zucchini) instead of potatoes. Yummy!


----------

